# Sunncamp awning on A/Trail Savannah



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

I am looking at a Sunncamp 260 pro plus for our Savannah 2010, anyone got one. Just concerened that the curved shape may just catch on the habitation door. I saw one on a Scout at White water c/club site recently, was that you please?

All info gratefully accepted.

Ian.


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it would be ok as you can slide it along as I did on mine. There are other makes available that are more expensive but last longer. 
Mine lasted one season then just rotted as others have that I have spoke to. I am going to replace mine with a Kampa which is stronger. I think there are a few makes around that are all the same quality, like Towsure, Suncamp.
If you have Omnistor awning it will fit but if you have Fiamma you will need a fitting kit.

John


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just make SURE that your awning rail isnt too high !!!! (they are a long way up on most AT's !!)


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 260 ultima plus - the top corner of the door *does* catch a little when it is on our Dakota but it's not a huge problem. I would say though that they are not ideal for motorhomes IMO and I will be selling mine shortly (only been used twice - five days in total) as it takes too long to set up and take down. Not worth doing if you are staying less than three nights on one pitch. If you have a wind-out awning I think a safari room conversion would be much better - though somewhat more expensive.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*awning*

hi if you go into the sun for 3-4 weeks you will find it goes a smoky yellow I have the 290 ultima but 2 weeks ago we got the kampa 390 pro which is a lot better and stronger ,if you read the small print for the suncamp it says do not use in strong sun light or in windy conditions this year in spain we had it up and down 3 times in one week due to winds and guess what time it had to come down its now for sale Kenny


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would NOT consider a privascy room as an alternative, heavy to carry, awkward and cumbersome to put up etc etc.

Many (inc me) have owned them and most (inc me) have sold them on fairly quickly.

Others will disagree of course but just have a look at old classifieds in the motorhome and caravn magazines (and ebay) to see how many Privacy rooms have been up for sale and ask yourself why??


I now use a small (3m square) (Sunncamp) porch awning. Three poles and two guy ropes and the jobs done !!


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Spoke to a guy on a campsite in Cornwall last week who had one up and he was all praise - I think I'll think carefully before making a final decision though 

S.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oil-on-the-Road said:


> Thanks for the advice. Spoke to a guy on a campsite in Cornwall last week who had one up and he was all praise - I think I'll think carefully before making a final decision though
> 
> S.


I used to own a privacy room takes ages to set up loads of fiddling about scratched the van in the process very bulky to carry was glad to get rid of . Kampa rally 200 brilliant squarer roof line better for the door but a bit fiddly to put up good quality awning . Suncamp 260 ultima plus , not as good a quality as Kampa but will do ,bought mine s/h on ebay £70 like new , easy to put up and down , a little silicone lube in the rail channel does the trick , less bulky to carry than the others and fiberglass poles , it pays to park as level as possible so that ground to rail height is a better fit , I would recommend it .


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

On an Autotrail those standard awnings like the suncamp and others will be at fulll stretch as they are not designed for the height of the van..
They do work and I have used them on my last 2 Autotrails..

The Kampa motor rally 390 is designed for the extra height BUT does cost more .. Quality is a lot stronger. If you decide to get one make sure you buy the "monsoon" poles x 3 and the rear poles..

I had an issue with a previous Kampa 390 where it changed colour on 1 panel. My opinion was a batch problem but later one's now seem ok...


----------

